# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > القرآن الكريم والسنة النبوية الشريفة >  الشورى

## هيثم الفقى

[align=justify] 
المقدمة : 
الحمد لله رب العالمين ، والصلاة والسلام على أفضل خلقه ، محمد أما بعد ، فقد جاء بحثي هذا بعنوان : ( الشورى ) ، ويكمن السبب الحقيقي وراء اختياري هذا الموضوع هو رغبتي في فهم معنى الشورى ودورها في حياتنا اليومية ، ورغبتي أيضا في إضافة واستكمال معلومات عن الشورى ، فموضوع الشورى من أكثر موضوعات الفقه الإسلامي عمقاً وشمولاً وأصالة ، لآن المبدأ منصوص عليه صراحةً في القرآن الكريم ، وأيدته السنة ثم الإجماع .
وكان معنى ذلك أن ينقسم بحثي إلى فصلين ، تسبقها مقدمة ، وتتلوها خاتمة :
في الفصل الأول : تناولت تعريف الشورى ، أدلة حجية الشورى في القران ، وأدلة حجية الشورى في السنة ، آيات عن الشورى في الرسالات السابقة .
وفي الفصل الثاني : عرضت نظام الحكم في مكة قبل الإسلام ، الشورى في صدر الإسلام ، من هم أهل الشورى ، الشروط المتطلبة في أهل الشورى .
ولقد اتبعت في بحثي هذا المنهج التاريخي ، ولم أواجه أي صعوبات فكانت الكتب متوفرة ولم أعاني في الحصول عليها .
وفي النهاية أتقدم بالشكر لكل من ساعدني ، و ارجوا أن يكون بحثي هذا مفيداً أبناء وطني ، واعتذر عن كل تقصير فيه ، وحسبي أنني لم ادخر جهداً في محاولة الوصول به إلى درجة الإتقان ، لكن الكمال لله وحده و نسأل الله التوفيق والسداد . 

الفصل الأول
~*¤ô§ô¤*~~*¤ô§ô¤*~
تعريف الشورى
حجية الشورى في القرآن الكريم
حجية الشورى في السنة
آيات عن الشورى في الرسائل
تعريف الشورى : تعرفها اللغوي : (( الشورى اسم من المشاورة . وتشاور أي استخرج ما عنده من رأي ))
ويقول أهل اللغة : (( والاستشارة مأخوذة من قول العرب : شرت الدابة وشورتها إذا علمت خبرها يجرى أو غيرها .
تعريفها الاصطلاحي : تعريفات السلف للشورى تكاد تكون متوافقة وإن اختلفت تعبيراتهم فقد عرفها الأصفهاني بأنها : (( استخراج الرأي لمراجعة البعض للبعض )) وعرفها ابن العربي بأنها هي : الاجتماع على الرأي ليستشير كل واحد صاحبه ويستخرج ما عنده , وقد عرفها أحد المعاصرين بقله : (( استطلاع الرأي من ذوي الخبرة فيه للتوصل إلى أقرب الأمور للحق )) وقد تعرض هذا التعريف للنقد على أساس : (( أنه يصدق على نوعية خاصة في الشورى هي
( الشورى الفنية ) الخاصة باستشارة أهل الرأي والخبرة في المسائل الفنية , ولكن الشورى كنظام للحكم أعم من هذا التعريف )) فالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم والخلفاء الراشدين من بعده كانوا يستشيرون عامة الناس في الأمور المتعلقة بهم , كما كانوا يستشيرون عامة الناس في الأمور المتعلقة بهم , كما كانوا يستشيرون أهل الرأي والخبرة في بعض المسائل الخاصة . كما كانوا يستشيرون كبار القوم الذين يمثلون جماعاتهم في أمور أخرى ثم يعرفها بقوله : (( إنها استطلاع رأي الأمة أو من ينوب عنها في الأمور المتعلقة بها ))
وهذا الاعتراض لا مبرر له ويقوم على دليل فلم يثبت عن الرسول عليه السلام ولا الخلفاء من بعده أنهم قسموا المسلمين إلى فئات معينة وحددوا اختصاص كل فئة فيما تستشار فيه وعلماء السلف والخلف عندما تكلموا عن رجال الشورى قالوا أنهم أهل الحل والعقد , وأنهم الذين يعرفون في الأمة بكمال الاختصاص والأوصاف ... إلى غير ذلك مما سيأتي بيانه تفصيلا عند الكلام عن أهل الشورى .
ويمكن أن نعرف الشورى بأنها : النظر في الأمور من أرباب الاختصاص والتخصص لاستجلاء المصلحة المفقودة شرعا ً وإقرارها . وهذا التعريف يعم وينسحب عل كل أمر تجري بشأنه مشاورة سواء على مستوى الأسرة , أو الدولة , أو المنظمات الداخلية , أو المنظمات الدولية التي النظام العام الإسلامي نبراساً لها . مثل المؤتمر الإسلامي , وجامعة الدول العربية , وجامعة الشعوب الإسلامية إلى غير ذلك وينسحب من باب أولي على سلطة التشريع والرقابة (*) . 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
(*)  د. زكريا عبد المنعم إبراهيم الخطيب , نظام الشورى في الإسلام ونظم الديمقراطية المعاصرة . مطبعة السعادة , 1405- 1985 م ,ص16-18 .

حجية الشورى : إن ما نقصد بحجية الشورى ، هو مدى ثبوت النص عليها في الشريعة الإسلامية ولذلك فيجب عند بحثنا عن أدلة الحجية ، أن نرجع إلى المصادر الأصلية للتشريع الإسلامي وهي مصدران : القرآن الكريم والسنة الشريفة وسوف نتكلم عن أدلة حجية الشورى في هذين المصدرين مخصصين لكل منهما مبحثاً مستقلاً .

حجية الشورى في القرآن الكريم :يعتبر القرآن الكريم حجة يجب العمل بما ورد فيه من أحكام وتتفق آراء المسلمين على انه قانون واجب الإتباع والدليل على ذلك أنه نزل من عند الله تعالى وانه قد نقل إليهم من عند ربهم بطريق قطعي لاشك في صحته .
فإذا نحن بحثنا عن أدلة حجية الشورى في القران ، أي عن الآيات التي نصت على الشورى فإننا نجد مثل ذلك النص في موضعين وآيتين شهيرتين وان كان القرآن قد أشار الى الشورى في بعض آيات أخرى .

أولاً : النص على الشورى في القرآن :ورد النص على الشورى في آيتين بسورتين من القرآن الكريم : 
الأولى : سورة آل عمران والثانية : سورة الشورى .
1. في سورة آل عمران :
نجد النص على الشورى في هذه السورة في قوله تعالى :
( فبما رحمة من الله لنت لهم ولو كنت فضاً غليظ القلب لانفضوا من حولك فاعف عنهم واستغفر لهم وشاورهم في الأمر فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله أن الله يحب المتوكلين) ففي هذه الآية نجد النص على الشورى قد جاء بصيغة الأمر الذي يتمثل في قوله تعالى ( وشاورهم في الأمر ) فقد أمر الله تعالى رسوله عليه السلام أن يشاور قومه في الأمر وفي المشاورة فائدتان :
الأولى : تأليف قلوبهم وإشاعة المودة بينهم نتيجة للمشاورة .
الثانية : تعويد المسلمين على هذا النهج في معالجة الأمور لآن الرسول عليه السلام الأسوة الحسنة لهم , فإذا كان يلجأ إلى المشاورة فهم أولى أن يأخذوا بها .

2. في سورة الشورى : 
نجد في هذه السورة دليلاً ثانياً على حجية الشورى والسورة نفسها حملت اسم (( سورة الشورى )) حيث ورد ذكر الشورى في هذه الآية منها وهي قوله تعالى : ( والذين استجابوا لربهم وأقاموا الصلاة وأمرهم شورى بينهم ومما رزقناهم ينفقون ) وفي هذه الآية يبين الله تعالى أن الشورى هي إحدى الدعائم الهامة التي يقوم عليها المجتمع الإسلامي وما حملت السورة هذا الاسم إلا لبيان العناية بالشورى والتنبيه إلى عظيم أهميتها .
وكذلك نجد من يقول أن سورة الشورى إنما سميت بهذا الاسم لأنها السورة الوحيدة في القرآن الكريم التي قررت الشورى عنصراً من عناصر الشخصية الإيمانية الحقة .
وإذا كان النص على الشورى قد جاء بصيغة الأمر في سورة آل عمران في قوله تعالى : ( وشاورهم في الأمر) فإن النص عليها بالصيغة الخبرية أو الوصفية في سورة الشورى لا يمنع من ثبوت الدليل عليها وإنما جاء اختلاف صيغة النص عليها تبعاً للخصائص تميز السور الملكية في القرآن الكريم عن سوره المدنية .
فسورة الشورى ملكية النزول فيما عدا أربع آيات منها نزلت بالمدينة ليس من بينها هذه الآية التي تنص على الشورى ويلاحظ أن ما نزل من آيات القرآن بمكة لم يتميز بطابع الأسلوب التشريعي ووضع الأحكام المحددة فذلك هو طابع الآيات المدنية , أما الآيات المكية فليس فيها شيء من التشريع التفصيلي بل معظم ما جاء فيها يرجع إلى المقصد الأول من الدين وهو توحيد الله سبحانه وتعالى وإقامة البراهين على وجوده وذلك يؤدي إلى تربية القلب والوجدان ثن أن الإيمان يسبق العمل ويؤدي إليه ولهذا لا نعجب إذا جاء النص على الشورى في هذا الآية كإحدى الصفات المميزة للمؤمنين , ومذكورة بين صفات أخرى يمتازون بها وواجبة فيهم ثم أن ذكر الشورى جاء تالياً مباشرة لذكر الصلاة ، فإن المؤمنين منصفاتهم أنهم ذوو شورى لا ينفردون برأي حتى يتشاوروا ويجتمعوا عليه وكانوا قبل الهجرة وبعدها إذا حزبهم أمر اجتمعوا وتشاوروا . وأما قوله تعالى ( ومما رزقناهم ينفقون ) فالمقصود به الإنفاق في سبيل الخير ولعل فصل الإنفاق عن قرينه ( الصلاة ) بذكر المشاورة بينهما إنما كان لوقوعها عند اجتماع المؤمنين للصلوات فكان المؤمنون الأولون لا ينفردون برأي حتى يتشاوروا عليه وذلك من فرط تدبرهم وتيقظهم وصدق تآخيهم في إيمانهم وتحابهم في الله تعالى .
ويذكر في ذلك الصدد أيضاً أن المؤمنين كانوا لانقيادهم إلى الرأي في أمورهم متفقون ولا يختلفون فمدحوا باتفاق كلمتهم .. وأنه ما تشاور قوم قط إلا هدوا لأرشد أمورهم فأن الشورى كما قال ابن العربي – ألفة للجماعة ومسبار للعقول وسبب إلى الصواب فمدح الله المشاورة في الأمور بمدح القوم الذين يتمثلون ذلك ويطبقون الشورى في سلوكهم .

ثانياً: آيات عن الشورى في الرسالات السابقة :رأينا ما يثبت حجية الشورى في القران الكريم في آيتين نصتا على الشورى في سورتي آل عمران والشورى وسنرى ذكر الشورى قد ورد في سورتين أخريتين بالنسبة للشرائع السابقة على الإسلام فيما ذكره الله تعالى في سورة طه وفي سورة النمل ونورد فيما يلي بيان ذلك : 

1. في سورة طه : 
نجد إشارة إلى الشورى في سورة طه في قوله تعالى عما يذكره موسى عليه السلام : ( واجعل لي وزيراً من أهلي ، هرون أخي ، أشدد به أزري ، وأشركه في أمري ) وقد استشهد بهذا النص القرآني كدليل على أهمية المشاورة أقضى القضاة أبو الحسن البغدادي ذكر أن الله تعالى إذ حكى عن نبيه موسى عليه السلام هذا القول بهذه الآيات ، فأننا نفهم منه أنه إذا جاز ذلك في النبوة كان في الإمامة أجوز .
وقد ورد في كتاب النسائي عن القاسم بن محمد : سمعت عمتي تقول : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( من ولى منكم عملاً فأراد الله به خيراً جعل له وزيراً صالحاً أن نسى ذكره وإن ذكر أعانه )) ومن هذا المعنى قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام أيضاً : (( ما بعث الله من نبي ولا استخلف من خليفة إلا كانت له بطانتان : بطانة تأمره بالمعروف وتحضه عليه وبطانة تأمره بالشر وتحضه عليه فالمعصوم من عصمه الله )) وقد سأل موسى ربع عز وجل أن يجعل له وزيرأً يشاركه في الأمر وفي النبوة أيضاً .

2. في سورة النمل : 
أورد القرآن الكريم في سورة النمل إشارة إلى صورة من صور الشورى في قصة ملكة سبأ في قوله تعالى : ( قالت يأيها الملأ أفتوني في أمري ما كنت قاطعة امرأً حتى تشهدون ). 
وقد ذهب العلماء في تفسير هذا الآية إلى أن الملكة (( بلقيس )) ملكة سبأ طلبت من قومها أن يشيروا عليها في الأمر الذي نزل بما عندهم من الرأي فما كان لها أن تمضي حكماً حتى يحضروا ويكونوا شاهدين وذكر أن أهل الشورى عندها كانت عدتهم ثلاثمائة وثلاثة عشر رجلاً .
حجية الشورى في السنة :إذا كان القرآن الكريم هو المصدر الأول للتشريع الإسلامي بلا خلاف ، فإن الحديث الشريف أو السنة النبوية هي المصدر الثاني للتشريع بعد القرآن وهي التي جاءت مفسرة ومتممة له.
فلسنة حجة على جميع المسلمين وأصل من أصول تشريعهم ودليل من الأدلة الشرعية التي يجب الأخذ بها والعمل بمقتضاها وهي بمعناها المعروف مآثر عن الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام من قول أو فعل أو تقرير وتشتمل على نوعين من الأحكام : الأول : الأحكام البيانية المبينة لما ورد في القرآن والثاني الأحكام المؤسسة التي وردت فيما لم ينزل به نص قرآني ، وبالنسبة لمبدأ الشورى فإن السنة الشريفة ليست مقررة أو مؤسسة له ابتداء بل جاءت مثبتة ومؤكدة لما ورد عنه بالقرآن الكريم .
وسوف نذكر ما يثبت حجية الشورى من السنة الشريفة مبتدئين أولا ً بالسنة الفعلية ثم نعقب ذلك بما ورد في السنة القولية .
1. السنة الفعلية : 
حفلت السنة الفعلية بما يثبت أن الرسول الله شاور أصحابه في عدة أمور وفي جملة المواقف ، ونجد الكثير من الأمثلة على ذلك في كتب التاريخ والتفسير والحديث وقد عبر عن ذلك أبو هريرة بقوله (( لم يكن أحد أكثر مشورة لأصحابه من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم )) فكان يستشيرهم في الحرب وفي السلم بل وفي خاصة أمره فقد روى عنه في حادثة الإفك قوله عليه السلام : (( أشيروا علي يا معشر المسلمين في قوم أبنوا أهلي ورموهم )) .. واستشار علياً وأسامة بن زيد في فراق عائشة رضي الله عنها ونورد بعض الأمثلة على أخذ الرسول عليه السلام بالشورى .
1. غزوة بدر :
كان عدد الذين خرجوا مع الرسول عليه السلام في بدر 313 رجلاً ، منهم 207 من الأنصار و106 من المهاجرين وقد استشار الرسول عليه السلام أصحابه في ثلاثة مواقف بغزوة بدر : الأول قبل أن تبدأ المعركة والثاني أثناءها والثالث بعد انتهائها – فلم يصدر إليهم المر بالحرب دون مشاورتهم ولو فعل لوجد منهم الطاعة والإذعان التامين ولكنه استشارهم قبل الإقدام على القتال وقد استشار المهاجرين فقام أبو بكر الصديق فقال فأحسن ثم قام عمر فقال فأحسن ولم يفته استشارة الأنصار أيضاً ، لأنهم كانوا قد تعاهدوا معه على الدفاع عنه وحمايته في المدينة فحسب ولذلك حرص على ألا يورطهم في حرب قد لا يريدونها ولذلك فعندما طلب الرأي قال سعد بن معاذ سيد الأوس بل سيد الأنصار ( وكان فيهم كالصديق في المهاجرين ) : كأنك تريدنا والله يا رسول الله ثم أعلن تأييد الأنصار ومبايعتهم على القتال .
وعند المعركة وعلى أرضها برزت صورة أخرى للشورى إذ تقدم المنذر بن الحباب يعرض مشورته على الرسول عليه السلام فيما يتعلق باختيار المكان المناسب للنزول فيه وقد أقره الرسول على مشورته وعمل المسلمون برأيه .
وبعد انتصار المسلمين في بدر وحصولهم على الأنفال والأسرى من الكفار احتاجوا إلى المشورة مرة ثالثة : وقد استشار الرسول عليه السلام أبا بكر وعمر فأشار أبو بكر بقبول الفداء من الأسرى ووافق ذلك رأى الرسول عليه السلام أيضاً وخالفهما فيه عمر "، أما علي بن أبي طالب فلم يعلن رأيه في هذا الأمر مع أنه أحد الثلاثة المستشارين ولعله آثر التريث حين رأى هذا الخلاف . وقد نزل بعد ذلك الوحي بعدم أخذ الفداء .
2. في غزوة أحد : 
حين علم الرسول عليه السلام بقدوم قريش للقتال استشار أصحابه فيما يفعل فأشار قوم منهم بلقاء قريش خارج المدينة وكان هذا رأي الشباب ومن لم يشهد بدراً وهم أكثر أهل المدينة وعلى رأس هذا الفريق حمزة بن عبد المطلب ( عم النبي عليه السلام ) وسعد بن عبادة والنعمان بن مالك .
أما الرسول عليه السلام فكان رأيه البقاء في المدينة وذلك لحصانتها الطبيعية ومناعتها وسهولة الإحاطة بالأعداء المهاجمين في أزقتها والانتفاع بمساعدة النساء والصبيان وقد رأى البقاء بالمدينة كذلك أكابر المهاجرين والأنصار وأرسل الرسول عليه السلام إلى عبدالله بن أبي بن سلول يستشيره ولم يكن استشاره من قبل ذلك ، فكان رأيه أيضاً هم بالبقاء بالمدينة وانتظار قدوم قريش إليهم . وقد حدث أن قبل الرسول عليه السلام الرأي الأول رأي الكثرة من الشباب والمتحمسين للاستشهاد في المعركة وفي سبيل الله وقرر الخروج من المدينة وكانت موقعة أحد حيث فات المسلمين الأنصار ومع ذلك فإن الله تعالى أمر الرسول عليه السلام في عقبها بأن يعفو عن المسلمين وأن يستغفر لهم وأن يشاورهم في الأمر حتى لا تكون هزيمة أحد سبباً مؤثراً في إغفال الشورى بعد ذلك .
3. صلح الحديبية : 
كذلك شاور الرسول عليه السلام يوم الحديبية في أن يميل على ذرارى (*) المشركين ويقتلهم فقال له أبو بكر الصديق : أنا لم نجيء لقتال أحد وإنما جئنا معتمرين فوافقه الرسول عليه السلام على رأيه وهذا وعدل عما كان يراه .
----------------------------------------------------------------
(*) جمع ذرية وهي النسل وأصلها ذريئة فخخفت الهمزة .

2. السنــة القولية :
روى عن الرسول الله عدة أحاديث يأمر بالشورى ويحث المسلمين على الأخذ بها ومن تلك الأحاديث ما يأتي : 
1. روى الترمذي عن أبي هريرة أن الرسول عليه السلام قال : 
(( إذا كان أمراؤكم شراركم وأغنياؤكم بخلاءكم وأمركم إلى نسائكم فبطن الأرض خير لكم من ظهرها ))
2. وقال عليه السلام : (( ما تشاور قوم قط إلا هدوا لأرشد أمرهم ))
3. وقال عليه الصلاة والسلام : (( ما ندم من استشار ولا خاب من استخار ))
4. وروي عن سهل بن سعد الساعدي عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قوله : (( ماشقى قط عبد بمشورة وما سعد باستغناء رأي )) 
5. وقال عليه الصلاة والسلام : (( المستشار مؤتمن )) 
6. وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( استعينوا على أموركم بالشورى )) 

كذلك جاءت السنة الشريفة من حيث الحجية – مؤكدة ومقررة لما ورد عن الشورى في القرآن الكريم ، وينبغي أن ننبه هنا إلى أمر هام هو أن السنة الشريفة ليست في اصطلاح الفقهاء من الأدلة الشرعية ، بل هي حكم من الأحكام الشرعية تقابل الغرض والواجب فهي صفة شرعية للفعل كالفريضة والوجوب ، والنصوص التي وردت عن الشورى سواء في القرآن الكريم أو في السنة الشريفة هي نصوص قطعية الدلالة لا تحتمل تأويلاً لأنها نصوص دلت على معنى يتعين فهمه منها ولا مجال لفهم معنى أخر منها . وإذا انعقد الإجماع على أن القرآن الكريم حجة واجبة العمل بما ورد فيه من أحكام وأنه قانون واجب الأتباع فإن السنة هي أيضاً حجة على جميع المسلين وأصل من أصول تشريعهم وهي المصدر الثاني المتفق عليه بعد القرآن الكريم (*) . 
-------------------------------------------------------------
(*)  د . يعقوب محمد المليجي ، مبدأ الشورى في الإسلام ، مؤسسة الثقافة الجامعية ، الأسكندرية ، ص 83-93 .


الفصل الثاني
~*¤ô§ô¤*~~*¤ô§ô¤*~

نظام الحكم في مكة قبل الإسلام 
الشورى في صدر الإسلام 
من هم أهل الشورى
الشروط المتطلبة في أهل الشورى 
نظام الحكم في مكة قبل الإسلام :في مكة قلب الجزيرة العربية ، وملتقى القوافل التجار ، إلى جانب كونها البلد الذي تحج إليه قبائل العرب .
في هذا البلد ، مع أخذ بعين الاعتبار الواقع السياسي والاجتماعي ، كان يسود نوع من أنواع النظام السياسي القبلي أطلق عليه البعض صفة (( الحكم الجمهوري )) .
كان ذلك بقيادة قريش ، حيث برزت حكومتها من خلال بني سهم عشيرة عمرو بن العاص ، التي كانت تمارس مهمة القضاء ليس بين سكان مكة فحسب بل حتى بين المتخاصمين من القبائل الأخرى .
وانسجاماً مع الواقع الحضاري يومها ، فإن الأعمال الاجتماعية المهمة كانت تقسم بين الأسرة الكبيرة ، حيث الصدارة لأصحاب الرأي والخبرة والحكمة ، فالحاجة آنية هي التي تفرض وجود هذا المركز أو ذاك مما تستلزمه ضروريات المجتمع يومها ، وتقسيم المراكز والمناصب كان يتزايد اضطراداً مع تطور الحياة الاجتماعية والسياسية .
لذا كان علينا أن نتفهم السبب الذي من اجله اقتصرت المسؤوليات في مكة على :
رياسة دار النبوة وعقد اللواء ، وحجابة الكعبة وسقاية الحجاج في تلك المؤسسات السياسية والاجتماعية التي أملتها طبيعة المجتمع القبلي ، الذي يتخذ من العرف والعادات منهج حكم له . والذي يعنينا هو تلك الندوة العامة التي أسسها قصي بن كلاب ، زعيم البيت الحرام ، والتي فيها كانت تصرف أعمال القبائل من زواج البنت حتى إعلان الحرب والسلم . وكانت الرئاسة تتجلى بالأمور الأربعة التي أوردها الطبري : 
1. رياسة الندوة : مجمع الملأ وأغنياء قريش وكبارها تتم عملية التشاور في كل طارئ .
2. الحجابة : حجابة أو سدانة الكعبة . 
3. سقاية الحجاج ورفادته : والرفادة تعني الاستضافة وتقديم الطعام . 
في هذه الدار كانت تتم عملية الشورى وتتخذ القرارات . إلا أن التاريخ لا يذكر وجود أية قوة تنفيذية تلزم الآخرين بالانصياع والانقياد لها ، إنما في الواقع كانت هناك قوة معنوية وأدبية .
وفي هذه الدار تم اجتماع كبار رجالات قريش للنظر في أمر إخراج النبي من مكة أو حبسه أو قتله .
أما في يثرب ( المدينة ) فقد كانت (( السقيفة )) المكان المميز لباقي أنديتهم ، هي المقر العام حيث يجتمع كبار القبائل ويتشاورون فيما بينهم في الأمور الهامة أيضا ، وفي إحداها (( سقيفة بني ساعدة )) تم انتخاب أول خليفة بعد الرسول ، وفي هؤلاء أيضاً ، أي سكان المدينة ، نزلت الآية التي تمتدح وتبرز أسمى ممارسة سياسية كانوا يمارسونها وهي الشورى : ( .. والذين استجابوا لربهم أقاموا الصلاة و أمرهم شورى بينهم ومما رزقناهم ينفقون والذين إذا أصابهم البغي هم ينتصرون )
ويؤكد الألوسي أن ممارسة الشورى عند أهل المدينة كانت قبل الإسلام عنده تفسير للآية ـ بأن الأنصار في جاهليتهم و إسلامهم كان أمرهم شورى بينهم :
(( .... وجيء بالجملة اسمية مع أن المعطوف عليه جملة فعلية للدلالة على أن التشاور كان حالهم المستمر قبل الإسلام وبعده )) نخرج منم هذا العرض إلى أن روح المشاورة أصيلة عند العرب ولم يعرف عنهم إطلاقا انهم وضعوا أمرهم بيد رجل فرد منهم .
الشورى في صدر الإسلام :قد لا يكون من العبث أن يترك القرآن هكذا ، أحكامه عامة وكلية ، لا تتدخل في الجزئيات والتفصيلات إلا فيما ندر من آيات الأحكام ، لعل في ذلك حكمة ليتعلم أولو الأمر من بعد كيف تستنبط الأحكام المعللة بالمصالح ، وانه حيثما تكون المصلحة فثم شرع الله ، وان الأحكام تركت عامة غير مقيدة لتتمكن في كل زمان ومكان من استيعاب المشاكل الطارئة والحلول المناسبة لها .فالمطلوب حسب رأي ابن القيم الجوزية أن تكون آية أحكام أو قرارات سياسية موافقة لأهداف ومبادئ الشرع لا مطابقة لما نص به الشرع فقط (( ... ونقل ابن القيم الجوزية عن ابن عقيل مخاطباً لمن قال : (( لا سياسة إلا ما وافق الشرع)) : إن أردت لا سياسة إلا ما نطق به الشرع فغلط وتغليط للصحابة رضي الله عنهم )) .
وهذا المعنى يؤكده القرافي انسجاما ً مع المبدأ الفقهي الذي كرسته مجلة الأحكام العدلية (( لا ينكر تغير الأحكام بتغير الأزمان )) وقال رداً على من سأل عما إذا كانت الأحكام المترتبة على العوائد تتغير بتغيرها فأجاب (( إجراء الأحكام التي مدركها العوائد مع تغير تلك العوائد خلاف الإجماع وجهالة في الدين ، بل الحكم التابع للعادة يتغير بتغيرها ، وليس هذا بتجديد اجتهاد من المقلدين بل هي قاعدة اجتهد فيها العلماء واجمعوا عليها )) 
وعمر بن الخطاب أوقف تنفيذ حد السرقة في عام الرماد ولم يعتبر ذلك يومها مخالفاً مع وجود الحكم الصريح في القرآن القاضي بقطع يد السارق . وفي مطلع هذا القرن أكد رشيد رضا أنه في كل عصر يمكن فهم القرآن بما لم يفهمه به الأولون ، فكلام الله بحر لا ينضب وعكس ذلك كما يفهم من كلامه هو جعل القرن قاصراً وجامداً وهذا لا يجوز إطلاقا : (( ولا يضرنا أن تعدنا حوادث الزمان للعمل بما يرشدنا إليه القران وان نفهم منه ما لم نكن نفهمه نحن ولا آباؤنا )) .
نخلص من هذا إلى أن جل الأحكام القرآنية هي عامة ومنها (( الشورى )) التي هي موضوع ببحثنا ، فلم تحدد أشكالها ، ولم تصب في قالب ضيق ، إنما تركت للبيئة الملائمة لكل زمان ومكان ، لتحقق ذلك الطابع الشورى في حياة الأمة لا ليكون ذلك في قمة الدولة فحسب أنا هي ، أي الشورى ، صبغة شاملة لكل جوانب الحياة العامة والخاصة (*) . 
[/align]
---------------------------------------------------------------------
(*) علي محمد لاغا ، الشورى والديمقراطية ،المؤسسة الجامعية للدراسات والنشر والتوزيع ، الطبعة الأولى ، 1403ه- 1983م ، ص16- 18 .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

[align=justify] 
هم أهل الشورى ؟ 
تكلم علماء السلف عن أهل الشورى في سياق حديثهم عن الخلافة الإمامة باعتبارهم الهيئة المنوط بها اختيار الخليفة أو الإمام بعد توافر الشروط المعتبرة فيه . أو عزله إذا دخل بإحداها ولم يتكلموا عنهم بصفتهم هيئة تشريعية وقد عبروا عن هذه الهيئة بهذه الصفة المحددة بتعبيرات مختلفة : أهل الحل والعقد كما سماهم الماوردى محدد إياهم بشروطهم لا بفئاتهم . أهل الاجتهاد ، أهل الإجماع أو علماء الأمة القادرين على الاجتهاد والاستنباط وبعض علماء السلف قد حاول تعيين الفئات التي تتكون منها هيئة الاختيار ( أهل الشورى ) ففقهاء الحنفية يعتبرونهم الأشراف والأعيان . والإمام القرطبي نقل عن ابن عطية أنهم أهل العلم والدين ونقل عن ابن خويز منداد أنهم العلماء ووجوه الناس ووجوه الكتاب والوزراء . والإمام النووي يعتبرهم العلماء والرؤساء ووجوه الناس .
أما فقهاء الإسلام المعاصرين فقد تكلموا عن أهل الشورى باعتبارهم الهيئة التي تنوب عن الأمة في مباشرة سلطات السيادة من اختيار وتشريع ورقابة ويعرفونهم بتعريفات تتفق في المدلول وتختلف في التفصيل . فلإمام محمد عبده يعرفونه بأنهم : (( علماء الأمة المجتهدين والأمراء والحكام ورؤساء الجند وسائر الرؤساء والزعماء الذين يرجع إليهم الناس في الحاجات والمصالح العامة )) .
ويقول السيد رشيد رضا : (( يجب أن يكون في الأمة رجال أهل بصيرة ورأي في سياستها ومصالحها الاجتماعية وقدرة الاستنباط يرد إليهم أمر الأمن والخوف وسائر الأمور الاجتماعية والسياسية وهؤلاء هم الذين يسمون في الإسلام أهل الشورى أهل الحل والعقد الذين يسمون عند الأمم الأخرى بنواب الأمة )) .
ويعرفهم الشيخ شلتوت بأنهم : (( أهل النظر الذين عرفوا في الأمة بكمال الاختصاص في بحث الشئون وإدراك المصالح والغيرة عليها كأصحاب القضاء ، وقواد الجيش ورجال المال والاقتصاد والسياسة وغيرهم من الذين عرفوا في تخصصهم بنضج الآراء وعظيم الآثار وطول الخبرة والمران ، فهؤلاء هم أولو الأمر في الأمة وهم الذين يجب على الأمة أن تعرفهم بآثارهم وتمنحهم ثقتها و تنبيهم عنها في نظمها وتشريعها والهيمنة على حياتها وهم الوسيلة الدائمة في نظر الإسلام لمعرفة ما تسوس به الأمة أمورها فيما لم يرد من المصادر السماوية الحاسمة وهم أهل الإجماع الذين يكون اتفاقهم حجة يجب النزول عليها )) .
ويقول الأستاذ أبو الأعلى المودودي : (( وهم الحائزون لثقة العامة الذين يطمئن إليهم الناس لإخلاصهم ونصحهم وأمانتهم وأهليتهم والذين تضمن مشاركتهم في أقضية الحكومة أن الأمة ستمد إلى الحكومة يد التعاون في تنفيذ هذه الأقضية )) .
وهذا ما انتهى إليه أيضاً رأي الأستاذ عبد القادر عودة حيث يقول : (( لأولياء الأمور مثلاً أن يعرفوا رأي الشعب عن طريق رؤساء الأسر والعشائر أو عن طريق ممثلي الطوائف أن يأخذوا رأي الأفراد الذين تتوافر فيهم صفات معينة )) .
ونحن إذا أردنا أن نحلل الآراء السابقة لوجدنا أقربها إلى الصواب وأكثرها تحقيقاً للأهداف المنشودة والتي ترمي إليها مرونة القواعد الشرعية والنصية والمستنبطة من مواءمة لمختلف الأزمان والبيئات ، هي الآراء التي توسع من دائرة أهل الحل والعقد بحيث تشمل وجوه الاختصاص في كل ناحية من نواحي الحياة المختلفة حتى تأتي هذه الهيئة ممثلة للأمة أصدق تمثيل . 
الشروط المتطلبة في أهل الشورى : مما لاشك فيه أن أي مؤسسة من مؤسسات الدولة تستلزم نظمها أن تتوافر في أعضائها شروطاً معينة سواء من ناحية الكيف بضرورة اكتسابهم لأوصاف معينة أو من ناحية الكم بتحديدهم بعدد معين أو نسب محددة .
وفقهاء الشريعة الإسلامية لم يهملوا جانب الكيف بل لا نكون مبالغين إذا قلنا انهم أول من طالب بوجوب توافر شروط معينة في الحاكم الأعلى للدولة أو الوزراء أهل الشورى وأصحاب القضاة والولاء إلى غير ذلك . وهم في ذلك قد أفاضوا القول أحاطوا بكل الصفات الموضوعية التي لا يتأتي معها قصور أو نقص ، ولكنهم في جانب الكم جاءت أقوالهم مبهمة في سياق الكلام عن انعقاد الإمامة والعدد الذي تنعقد به مما لا يمكن معه الاستنتاج السليم في التحديد المطلوب لأهل الشورى .
شروط أهل الشورى من حيث الكيف :قد يكون الماوردى هو أول من أوجب توافر شروط معينة في أهل الشورى في سياق حديثه عن اختيار الخليفة أو الإمام ، وهذه الشروط التي استلزمها تعتبر إجمالا جامعاً لتفصيل أورده من جاء بعده وذلك حيث يقول : (( أما أهل الاختيار فالشروط المعتبرة فيهم ثلاثة ، العدالة الجامعة لشروطهم ، العم الذي يتوصل به إلى معرفة من يستحق الإمامة على الشروط المعتبرة فيها ، الرأي والحكمة المؤديان إلى اختيار من هو للإمامة اصلح .
والإمام محمد عبده حين أوجب طاعتهم اشترط أن يكونوا منا أي من المسلمين ، وإلا يخالفوا نصوص القران والسنة ، وان يكونوا مختارين في آرائهم .
ويقول الشيخ محمود شلتوت : (( أن يكونوا من أهل العلم والبصر بأمور الدين والدنيا ومن ذوي الرأي والخبرة في نواحي الحياة المختلفة )).
وبعض المعاصرين لخصوا الشروط في شرطين فقط . (( العلم والقبول عند الناس )) (( الأخلاق الدينية والثقافة العامة )) وهذا التلخيص معيب خاصة فيما يتعلق بالثقافة العامة إذ يجب أن تكون التعبيرات محددة وموضحه والمقصود منها . ولقد عاب البعض على السلف إتيانهم بألفاظ مبهمة عند تحديدهم لفئات أو أوصاف أهل الشورى مثل (( الرؤساء )) ، و (( وجوه الناس )) . ويفهم من تلخيصات الدكتور عبد الحميد متولي أنه يحمل الشروط الثلاثة التي أوردها الماوردى في شرط واحد فقط هي (( الحكمة )) . ومما اخذ على الدكتور قوله أن مسالة شروط أهل الشورى ليست في جوهرها مسالة دينية أو فقهية أو قانونية إنما هي مشكلة اجتماعية سياسية يتقرر فيها الرأي أساس بناء على ما تقتضيه ظروف البيئة الاجتماعية والسياسية في زمان ما ومكان ما . وقد اعترض على هذا الرأي على أساس عدم التسليم به على إطلاقه لان العنصر الأخلاقي عنصر دائم في الإسلام .
ولكن الشروط التي قال بها علماء المسلمين من المرونة بحيث تسري في كل زمان ومكان إذ أنها تمثل أساسا في العدالة التي هي الأخلاق الدينية الفاضلة والعلم بمتطلبات المهمة المنوطة بالعضو والرأي المفضي إلى اتخاذ القرار السليم . ومن ثم فإن لولاة الأمر أن يفصلوا هذه الشروط وان يزيدوا عليها دون أن يمسوا بجوهرها . فلهم اشتراط مؤهل معين أو بلوغ سن معينة أو غير ذلك .
والجدير بالذكر : (( أن علماء الشريعة الإسلامية لم يشترطوا نصاباً مالاً معيناً ، واستبعدوا غير المثقف لأنهم يكون غير قادر على الاختيار )) ويرى البعض جوزا أن يكون من بين أولي الأمر من هم على غير دين المسلمين خاصة من أهل الكتاب : (( لأنهم يستطيعون أن يكونوا خبراء أهل تخصص في كثير من فروع النشاط المختلفة كغيرهم من إخوانهم المسلمين )) ومع أن هذا الرأي قد استشهد بالقران الكريم الذي احل لنا طعامهم أباح لنا التزوج منهم ، إلا انه قد بنى رأيه على ما وصل إليه العصر الحديث من تقرير لحقوق الإنسان التي لا تأتي باختلاف الجنس أو اللغة أو الدين . ونحن وان جاز لنا أن نجاري هذا الرأي في النتيجة التي يرمي إليها إلا أننا لا نتفق معه في الأساس الذي اعتمد عليه لأننا لو سلمنا معه بان مبادئ حقوق الإنسان التي وصل إليها العصر الحديث هي التي تجيز لنا هذا الاستثناء لكان معنى ذلك – بمفهوم المخالفة – أن شريعتنا الإسلامية لا تجيز هذا وإننا قد تلمسناه في غيرها وهذا ما يناقض روح الشريعة الإسلامية وسوابقها العملية فالتسامح الإسلامي الذي يكفل حرية الاعتقاد وحرية إقامة الشعائر والعبادات وإبداء الرأي والمساواة ، وهي جماع الأصول التي قامت عليها الديمقراطيات الحديثة وجاع المبادئ التي تضمنها إعلان حقوق الإنسان ، قد سبق العمل بها في مراحل الخلافة الإسلامية والتي يشير إليها بحث متخصص في هذا الشأن . (( فقد تولى كثير من المسيحيين المناصب الكبرى في العصر العباسي فتولى أبو إسحاق الصابي منصب الكاتب ( الوزير ) وكان من أسمى المناصب ، كما كان نصر بن هارون وزير عضد الدولة مسيحياً ، وتولى الأقباط المصريون في ظل الحكومة الإسلامية المناصب الكبيرة ومعظم الوظائف الإدارية ، ففي عصر عبدا لعزيز بن مروان كان هناك كاتبان أحدهما لإدارة مصر العليا أي الوجه القبلي ، والآخر لإدارة مصر السفلى أي الوجه البحري ، كما تولى الأقباط مناصب ولاة الأقاليم فقد ذكر أن مسيحياً تولى حكم الإسكندرية في عهد الخليفة يزيد . 
وبذلك نستطيع القول بان التسامح الإسلامي وسوابقه العملية التي ساعدت على انتشار ومكنت لحكمه في فتوحاته الواسعة يجيز أن يكون من بين أهل الشورى من هم على غير ديننا من إخواننا من أهل الكتاب ماداموا مستوفين للشروط الأخرى وذلك لأسباب أهمها : 
1. أنهم يمثلون نسبة من المواطنين لهم مالنا وعليهم ما علينا .
2. أنهم أهل خبرة وتخصص في كثير من نشاطات الحياة المختلفة كغيرهم من إخوانهم المسلمين .
3. أن نسبتهم غالباً ما تكون ضئيلة فلا يخشى منها في اتخاذ قرار . 
4. أن ذلك يقطع السنة من يريدون تجريح الإسلام والنيل منه ، ويوصد الباب أما من يتلمسون أسانيدهم بعيدا عن روحه وأصوله .
شروط أهل الشورى من حيث الكم :تكلم علماء السلف عن أهل الشورى عند بحثهم للعدد المطلوب لصحة عقد الإمامة من أهل الحل والعقد ، أو أهل الاختيار ويبدوا أن الماوردى قد أجمل الأقوال السابقة عليه والمعاصرة له بقوله: (( اختلف العلماء في عدد من تنعقد به الإمامة منهم على مذاهب شتى فقالت طائفة لا تنعقد إلا بجمهور أهل الحل والعقد من كل بلد ليكون الرضا به عاما ً والتسليم لإمامته إجماعاً )) ثم يعقب على ذلك بقوله : وهذا رأى مدفوع ببيعة أبى بطر الصديق رضي الله عنه على الخلافة باختيار من حضرها ولم ينتظر قدوم غائب عنها . وقالت طائفة اقل تنعقد به الإمامة خمسة يجتمعون على عقدها أو يعقدها أحدهم برضا الأربعة استدلالا بأمرين ، أحدهما : أن بيعة أبى بكر رضي الله عنه انعقدت بخمسة اجتمعوا عليها ثم تابعهم الناس فيها وهم عمر بن الخطاب وأبو عبيدة بن الجراح ، وأسيد بن حضير ، وبشير بن سعد ، وسالم مولى ابن حذيفة . والثاني : أن عمر رضي الله عنه جعل الشورى في ستة ليعقدها أحدهم برضا خمسة . وهذا قول أكثر الفقهاء والمتكلمين من أهل البصرة . وقد قال آخرون من علماء الكوفة تنعقد بثلاثة يتولاها أحدهم برضا الاثنين ليكونوا حاكماً وشاهدين كما يصح عقد النكاح بولي وشاهدين . وقالت طائفة تنعقد بواحد لأن العباس قال لعلي رضوان الله عليهما . امدد يدك أبايعك فبقول الناس عم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بايع ابن عمه فلا يختلف عليك اثنان . و لأنه حم وحكم الواحد نافذ )) .

وقد ذهب أبو بكر الأصم إلى أن الإمامة لا تنعقد إلا بإجماع الأمة عن بكرة أبيهم . وهذا أيضا ما نقل عن هشام بن عمر القوطي الذي قال أن الإمامة لا تنعقد في أوقات الفتنة والخلاف . 
وقال الثوبانية من المرجئة أن الإمامة لا تثبت إلا بإجماع الأمة . وكان سليمان بن جرير الزيدي الشيعي يقول أن الإمامة شورى فيما بين الخلق ويصح أن تنعقد بعقد رجلين من خيار المسلمين .
ويظهر مما حكاه ابن خلدون أن هذا كان رأي الصحابة الذين اعترضوا على مبايعة علي لافتراق باقي الصحابة أهل الحل والعقد بالآفاق ولم يحضر إلا قليل .
وعند الشافعية أن اقل عدد يمكن أن تعقد به الإمامة أربعون قياساً على ما تصح به صلاة الجمعة.
ونستطيع أن نحصر آراء العلماء في الاتجاهات التالية :
اتجاه يرى أن اختيار الإمام لابد أن يكون بإجماع الأمة عن بكرة أبيها وهو بهذا يشبه الديمقراطية المباشرة .
واتجاه يرى أن الإمامة لا تنعقد إلا باتفاق أهل الحل والعقد من كل بلد وهذا يشبه الديمقراطية النيابية .
والاتجاه الثالث هو الذي يحاول تحديد أهل الاختيار بعدد محدد قياساً على بعض العقود والأحكام .
وقد انفرد الإمام مالك باعتبار أهل الحل والعقد هم أهل الحرمين مكة والمدينة . وحدهم القلانسي بعلماء الأمة الذين يحضرون موضع الإمام .

وكل هذه الاتجاهات تنصب أساساً على أهل الحل والعقد باعتبارهم هيئة اختيار الإمام أو الخليفة .وتنوع هذه الاتجاهات إنما يدل دلالة قاطعة على ثراء الفقه الإسلامي وشموله واتساعه بحيث تستطيع كل بيئة ويستطيع كل عصر أن يأخذا منه ما يناسب كل منهما خاصة فيما يتعلق بتنصيب الحاكم الأعلى للدولة (*) . 
-------------------------------------------------
(*) د. زكريا عبد المنعم ابراهيم الخطيب ، ص 53 – 66 .

الخاتمة :تناولت في بحثي هذا عن الشورى وتوصلت إلى عدة نتائج أراء من خلال اختياري لهذا الموضوع :

1. في المشاورة فوائد عديدة منها : تأليف قلوبهم وإشاعة المودة بينهم نتيجة للمشاورة ، و تعويد المسلمين على هذا النهج في معالجة الأمور لآن الرسول عليه السلام الأسوة الحسنة لهم , فإذا كان يلجأ إلى المشاورة فهم أولى أن يأخذوا بها .

2. ذكرت في القران سوره اسمها الشورى وفي هذه السورة يبين الله تعالى أن الشورى هي إحدى الدعائم الهامة التي يقوم عليها المجتمع الإسلامي وما حملت السورة هذا الاسم إلا لبيان العناية بالشورى والتنبيه إلى عظيم أهميتها .

3. يرى فقهاء الإسلام المعاصرين أن أهل الشورى هم الهيئة التي تنوب عن الأمة في مباشرة سلطات السيادة من اختيار وتشريع ورقابة ويعرفونهم بتعريفات تتفق في المدلول وتختلف في التفصيل .

4. يرى الشيخ محمود شلتوت أن من صفات أهل الشورى : (( أن يكونوا من أهل العلم والبصر بأمور الدين والدنيا ومن ذوي الرأي والخبرة في نواحي
الحياة المختلفة )).

5. يجيز أن يكون من بين أهل الشورى من هم على غير ديننا من إخواننا من أهل الكتاب ماداموا مستوفين للشروط الأخرى وذلك لأسباب أهمها : 

‌أ- انهم أهل خبرة وتخصص في كثير من نشاطات الحياة المختلفة كغيرهم من إخوانهم المسلمين .
‌ب- انهم يمثلون نسبة من المواطنين لهم مالنا وعليهم ما علينا .

وأتمنى أن أكون قد وفقت في اختيار هذا الموضوع .

المصادر والمراجع :1. د. زكريا عبد المنعم إبراهيم الخطيب , نظام الشورى في الإسلام ونظم الديمقراطية المعاصرة . مطبعة السعادة , 1405- 1985 م ,ص16-18 .
2. د . يعقوب محمد المليجي ، مبدأ الشورى في الإسلام ، مؤسسة الثقافة الجامعية ، الأسكندرية ، ص 83-93 .
3. علي محمد لاغا ، الشورى والديمقراطية ،المؤسسة الجامعية للدراسات والنشر والتوزيع ، الطبعة الأولى ، 1403ه- 1983م ، ص16- 18 .
[/align]

----------

